# Dust Collection for Contractor Saw



## against_the_grain (Aug 15, 2010)

Specifically the Ridgid 3650. I know I will need to likely improve upon the standard port that is equipped on this saw in my small shop. 

Anyone come up with a good system for their contractor saw ? I'm thinking somekind of enclosure if practical ,obviously with a dust port.

Is additional DC above the table neccessary in most cases to keep dust from being a problem if good DC is installed below the table ?

Thanks.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

About a year ago, I posted this thread on how I improved the DC on my Craftsman contractor TS. It works really well, but when I have to tilt the blade, that can be a pain. I plan on building an enclosure/outfeed table for the motor area sometime in the future, so that I don't have to take off the metal when I tilt the blade.

Hope this helps....


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*contractor saws are a problem because ...*



against_the_grain said:


> Specifically the Ridgid 3650. I know I will need to likely improve upon the standard port that is equipped on this saw in my small shop.
> 
> Anyone come up with a good system for their contractor saw ? I'm thinking somekind of enclosure if practical ,obviously with a dust port.
> 
> ...


It is difficult to seal off around the belt and motor mount. Some folks use carpet flaps that can move as the motor tilts seem the best answer. If you don't tilt the motor, that will help also, but what's the point, you may need to make a bevel eventually. 

When I had a contractor saw, I sealed off the bottom, then made the best seal I could around the belt and motor and put a 4" port out the back. There is always a lot of dust flung off the blade, so a over the blade collector hooked to a shop vac is what I have come up with. I made my own guard out of 2" PVC and had 2 different ways of supporting it. The first way was a swing arm off to the right side of the table, like Biesemeyer and Excaliber, The second and final way was using the splitter as a support. See My Photos for examples. :smile:


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

I wound up putting a 4" flange on the bottom f the cabinet, and completely enclosing the motor with a box that hung on the outfeed table. Worked as well as anything, but you do need overblade pickup. I've been through 3 iterations of that, and like the Shark Guard the best.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

against_the_grain said:


> .....Is additional DC above the table neccessary in most cases to keep dust from being a problem if good DC is installed below the table ?
> 
> Thanks.


enclosing the entire rear opening and motor is one approach, but that puts the motor within the dust collection area. that shouldn't be much of an issue for the 3650 as it has a TEFC motor. i, like many others, put a flange and fitting between the saw cabinet and it's leg stand/base with piping to make it easier to attach a flexible hose. if you can find a way to keep sawdust from accumulating on the inside flange around the perimeter of the bottom of the saw cabinet, that will route more saw dust to a collection device similar to the excellent collection pan fabricated by thegrgyle.

above the table collection is not quite as important, but shouldn't be overlooked. here's my "ghetto" version compiled from 1/2" pipe scraps lying about the shop. it is remarkably effective for all but edge rips of < 1/4".

also, i use a dust collector for the majority of a tool's collection and supplement it with my shop vac, for things like above the table collection. daisy chained ivac switches automate the activation of the dust collection tools with the activation of the power tools on three separate circuits.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

against_the_grain said:


> Is additional DC above the table neccessary in most cases to keep dust from being a problem if good DC is installed below the table ?


It is your decision whether above the table dust collection is "necessary", but there will be dust on the table top, even with good dust collection. The blade is going to pull some dust as it rotates, especially if not making a full kerf cut, such as trimming a piece.

I just accept this and clean up with the shop vac afterwards.


----------



## against_the_grain (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies. Got some good ideas now.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

toolguy1000 said:


> enclosing the entire rear opening and motor is one approach, but that puts the motor within the dust collection area. that shouldn't be much of an issue for the 3650 as it has a TEFC motor. i, like many others, put a flange and fitting between the saw cabinet and it's leg stand/base with piping to make it easier to attach a flexible hose. if you can find a way to keep sawdust from accumulating on the inside flange around the perimeter of the bottom of the saw cabinet, that will route more saw dust to a collection device similar to the excellent collection pan fabricated by thegrgyle.


 
What does TEFC mean with the motor? I am contemplating enclosing my motor, and I know that dust gets kicked back to it. I was thinking about putting a collection pan under the enclosure, with a DC port to collect any dust thrown back there. Do you think that would help? I really hate having to remove my rear panels to have to cut a bevel, and then the back is not closed off for DC purposes either. I am rethinking the rear enclosure right now.....


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*2 ways to do it*

Seal off around the belt and the motor mount using a flexible material...foam, carpet,, or fixed in place material like Masonite, plastic, or aluminum. The fixed in place method will not allow you to tilt the motor for bevel cuts.

OR, enclose the entire rear of the saw in a box including thenmotor, mount and belt. This is just more cu in to try to evacuate in my opinion, but it may work fine. TEFC means Totally Enclosed Fan Cooled and those types are best for dusty applications like table saws and sanders. Open frame motors need a good blast of high pressure air to keep them running efficiently because the dust gets sucked into the armature and wiring.


----------

